# Headlight question...



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Had a headlight bulb go bad so I am changing them finally. Our Gen1's take an H13 if I am not mistaken. Are H13's and 9008's the same bulb? I would like to get the Phillip's Extremes for my car. Unless someone has a better bulb solution. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes 9008 and H13 are different names for the same bulb.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you. Finally a reply. Beginning to think you guys hated me.


----------

